# Laser Mouse



## Bobo

What do you guys think of Logitech's new laser mouse?  

Anybody have it and notice a difference over optical?

I was looking at buying it, but $70?  Optical is good enough for me


----------



## computerdude2004

I like optical.  I don't think it will be enough of an improvement over optical to purchase it.


----------



## Bobo

That's what I had figured, I was just wondering if anybody had it.


----------



## Bobo

I really didn't even notice that much of a difference from ball to optical!


----------



## Praetor

> Anybody have it and notice a difference over optical?


Not all that much difference for casual users. There is a noticeable difference though for both more hardcore users as well as those who look for it


----------



## Bobo

The reason I like optical over ball is the no cleaning

I guess not many people have the laser mouse?  I should buy it just for the heck of it.


----------



## hollis098

Bobo said:
			
		

> I really didn't even notice that much of a difference from ball to optical!



Well their are a few diffrences for one you don't need a mouse pad, two you can use it over almost every surface, and as u say, you don't need to clean the mouse, and four the mouse emits this cool glow when ur using the computer in the dark,


----------



## xantha88

lol true i have a wire less mouse its fun.... sometimes the cat give it a swing grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bobo

hollis098 said:
			
		

> Well their are a few diffrences for one you don't need a mouse pad, two you can use it over almost every surface, and as u say, you don't need to clean the mouse, and four the mouse emits this cool glow when ur using the computer in the dark,



Yeah, that light can come in handy to find things in the dark. 
 

I had it on a mousepad with a picture of a cat, and it constantly jumped.  When I put it on a plain grey mousepad, it stopped.  Any reason?


----------



## 12340987

hah. true. flashlight.

dark surfaces don't seem to work so well-absorbs all the light. Pictures vary the amount of light that's reflected to the sensor.


----------



## SFR

Bobo said:
			
		

> The reason I like optical over ball is the no cleaning


I could care less about how it looks.. I like the fact that I will never have to take apart a mouse and clean it again.


I have a dark mouse pad and it doesnt seem to make a difference when I put a white piece of paper over the pad and use the mouse... I guess some are more sensitive than others...


----------



## Mafesto

I've just gotten it a few days ago.. had a logitech wireless keyboard/optic mouse combo. switched to a normal key board since its a waste of AA's and the new logitech laser mouse.. so far, I am a casual to hardcore gamer. its slightly faster to aquire your hand movement.. but otherwise.. pretty much same as an optical.. though I might note however. its slow on the draw when you have had it idle for to long. it has a battery save mode that kicks it into idle mode when it isnt in use for long enough.. going from that idle state takes a second to get it going.. but otherwise. great mouse. and love it.. $70 is a bit steep for a mouse though.. worth it if you have it *shrugs*


----------



## Bobo

So you say basically no difference?  Thats what I figured.  Is it an actual laser?  Or some marketing scam?


----------



## Mafesto

ive seen green light under it once only.. and that was a split second.. other wise, I havent seen any light under it like an optical would show. guess that is a saftey thing so dumb people dont burn out their eyes lol.. it has a small difference.. but not by much to account for the big mark up in price between a optical and a laser just yet


----------



## SFR

Supposedly the laser mouse is more accurate than the current optical technology.  Other than extreme gamers.. I doubt anyone else will even notice the difference.





I was reading a few reviews that boast about how fast the curser can move..



MY RESPONSE:



LOL!



literally.. I laughed out loud.. If I go to my mouse settings and look at the speed I have my mouse set at.. its at about 50%... Why would I want my mouse to go any faster?  I find if funny that some people want to move from one side of the screen to the other by moving the mouse less than a millimeter... Are we that lazy of a society that we cant spend the extra split second to move from one part of the screen to another?



and about the accuracy thing...  umm.. maybe along with "TYPING TUTOR" SOFTWARE.. they should add "MOUSE TUTOR" software...  practice moving from one part of the screen to another in under .001 seconds... then you PASS LESSON 1! (I guess that would only be feasible with THE NEW>>>> LASER MOUSE!


----------



## Mafesto

hehe sounds really stupid. I agree, but if you are a gamer.. any help you can get to snipe and get a headshot on a moving target. you'll buy and use.. its a known fact.


----------



## SFR

Mafesto said:
			
		

> hehe sounds really stupid. I agree, but if you are a gamer.. any help you can get to snipe and get a headshot on a moving target. you'll buy and use.. its a known fact.


 
This is where I stop... and start rolling around on the ground laughing.

Its a game.

I like games too.. but I cant see spending $50-$100 or more on a mouse that I probably wont see any difference in.  .. I dont know.. I guess I just dont get it.


----------



## Mafesto

*snicker* yea.. I slapped myself after the fact.. but eh.. I used the money I saved when I bought a new 19" monitor to buy it. budgeted for a bit to much. so the money was used for a new "toy"


----------



## SFR

Mafesto said:
			
		

> budgeted for a bit to much. so the money was used for a new "toy"


 






I have done that many times...



I bought a 45,001 device, laser guided, touch screen, 7.1 surround sound, UPS backup, voice controlled remote ..... After about a week I went back to the remote that came with my receiver.



Nothing wrong with buying tech gadgets... its just when they turn out to be a waste of money and trying to justify it with bogus logic.



But in your case, you bought something that works... which is all that matters!


----------



## Mafesto

indeed!!
actually. I most likely will be taking it back and getting a corded optical for the flat reason. I dont need a wireless anymore. with the setup I have now, I can reach the tower easily. ^_^ no more need to have the wireless point for the mouse sitting ontop of my desk


----------



## Bobo

SFR said:
			
		

> LOL! Are we that lazy of a society that we cant spend the extra split second to move from one part of the screen to another?



Yes we are that lazy of a society, look at yourself.  You write LOL instead of Laugh Out Loud.  And there are numerous other examples muchlike the above one.  Like remote controls.


----------



## SFR

Bobo said:
			
		

> Yes we are that lazy of a society, look at yourself. You write LOL instead of Laugh Out Loud.


 
Good point!

... I am not sure if I have ever written LOL as Laugh Out Loud... simply because it seems to defeat the style of my writing when it is written like that.. I dont know..

Anyway, yes we are a lazy society.. and I am in no way above the laziness.  When I write code, "copy and paste" is my best friend.  Besides being lazy, it's smart programming!


----------



## xantha88

in the netherlands lol is fun


----------



## Bobo

xantha88 said:
			
		

> in the netherlands lol is fun



See, you don't use capitals or periods.

How does living in the Netherlands make using LOL any "funner" ( I use that word just to annoy my English teacher) than living in the US, or anywhere else?


----------



## Greg J.

In the Netherlands, "lol" means "fun" instead.  (I hope that's what he meant.)


----------



## hardeez1

*.*



			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> Yeah, that light can come in handy to find things in the dark.
> 
> 
> I had it on a mousepad with a picture of a cat, and it constantly jumped.  When I put it on a plain grey mousepad, it stopped.  Any reason?




probably the mouse was afraid of the cat.  

anyway i have a dell mouse (wired) and it emits a red glow from the bottom, but how do i tell if it is a laser or an optical?


----------



## SFR

Bobo the 2nd said:
			
		

> I know my thing says Bobo the 2nd, but I am Bobo, the poster of this thread. I think Praetor kicked me off, bc I insulted him


 
Hint:

If you have been banned by admin.. and create a new account ... best bet  is NOT to reference your first (banned) account.

...doesnt really matter... if you keep it up admin will just ban your IP instead.


----------



## double-dragon

On that subject...how do you ban a non-static IP address (i.e. broadband)?

Laugh out loud.

Notice my perfect punctuation and spelling/grammar in this post . 



			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> See, you don't use capitals or periods.


Laugh out loud @ periods. Means another thing in our English society of cool language. Behold my maturity on these matters... 



			
				SFR said:
			
		

> If you have been banned by admin.. and create a new account ... best bet is NOT to reference your first (banned) account.


Even if he didn't reference himself he would have been found out... he hardly made a good job of covering his identity, laugh out loud.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Back To Mice!*

Hey,
I have read an article about this new technology Logitech uses. The laser is an actual laser "class 1" device, meaning it falls down to the same category as the burners you guys have in your pcs. One more interesting fact, the new mouse with this technology has a much more focused laser beam and captures the movement in a more accurate way.

JAN


----------



## Bobo

double-dragon said:
			
		

> On that subject...how do you ban a non-static IP address (i.e. broadband)?
> 
> Laugh out loud.
> 
> Notice my perfect punctuation and spelling/grammar in this post .
> 
> 
> Laugh out loud @ periods. Means another thing in our English society of cool language. Behold my maturity on these matters...
> 
> 
> Even if he didn't reference himself he would have been found out... he hardly made a good job of covering his identity, laugh out loud.


 
He he he
I think I was unbanned, for some strange reason..

CONGRATULATIONS!!  I am proud of your perfect grammar and spelling.  You even spelled grammar right, not grammer!  

But you insult me by saying laugh out loud @ periods, especially that "@" thing.  It uses the same amount of keys (shift and 2) as typing "at" (a and t)


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I have read an article about this new technology Logitech uses. The laser is an actual laser "class 1" device, meaning it falls down to the same category as the burners you guys have in your pcs. One more interesting fact, the new mouse with this technology has a much more focused laser beam and captures the movement in a more accurate way.
> 
> JAN


 What's the difference between a class 1 laser, and a "laser" ???  (I know the quotes/question mark thing is messed up, I have trouble remembering the quote rules.)   

You say a more focused laser device.  More focused than what?  Burners? Real lasers?


----------



## Echo_

class 1 lasers are safe to your eyes im pretty sure
when you get to class 3 thats where it starts gettin dangerous


----------

